# 508 free VOD movie



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

508 down loaded a VOD movie last night to My Recordings, I have all ppv movies password blocked. Purchase History states , there are no past or pending purchases to report.
This was downloaded from channel VOD,5821 3/9 1:30am - 3:30 am, duration 01:36. Any one else have this happen?


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

esteg said:


> 508 down loaded a VOD movie last night to My Recordings, I have all ppv movies password blocked. Purchase History states , there are no past or pending purchases to report.
> This was downloaded from channel VOD,5821 3/9 1:30am - 3:30 am, duration 01:36. Any one else have this happen?


I had it happen once, it was viewable, and it deleted from the list the next morning.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Frostwolf said:


> I had it happen once, it was viewable, and it deleted from the list the next morning.


VOD is only available for 24 hours. PPV stays until you delete it.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

it happened to me once before too.


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

there was a new software update released thursday for the 50x series... and welcome to the dvr fee family... the new software releases have now opened the vod feature on the 508 like the 510/522/625 and you can look foward to having a 5.98 dvr fee on your bill in the future... there is nothing wrong with your recver as this will now begin to happend automatically... a portion of your hdd is now set for vod content usually about 3 movies are downloaded automatically and wait on your hdd for you to view them... if you dont ever watch them the get deleted and new movies are automaticaly downloaded waiting for you to view them... if you have locks on the ppv's, parental locks etc you will need the password to unlock the vod movie on the recver and expect a rental fee on your bill;

ezra-


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Where did you hear that Dish was going to start charging a DVR fee on these receivers?

If Dish was to start doing this, they would lose a lot of customers plus open themselves up to a class action lawsuit. Since these receivers were advertised as having NO DVR Fees associated with them. It's the only reason I bought this receiver.


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know an exact date yet but it is supposed to be rolling around as they software opens up the recver to more funtions.. just be vigilant... there will be some info eventully.. in the mean time if you dont need vod, dont use it...

ezra


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

My 508 has had V.O.D. for quite some time now. I have never and will never use it btw.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

ezra said:


> there was a new software update released thursday for the 50x series... and welcome to the dvr fee family... the new software releases have now opened the vod feature on the 508 like the 510/522/625 and you can look foward to having a 5.98 dvr fee on your bill in the future... there is nothing wrong with your recver as this will now begin to happend automatically... a portion of your hdd is now set for vod content usually about 3 movies are downloaded automatically and wait on your hdd for you to view them... if you dont ever watch them the get deleted and new movies are automaticaly downloaded waiting for you to view them... if you have locks on the ppv's, parental locks etc you will need the password to unlock the vod movie on the recver and expect a rental fee on your bill;
> 
> ezra-


The VOD feature came out with P309, it wasn't active but was released early to fix the 110 satellite problems in P308. P360 if I remember right started the Actual VOD.

But VOD has been installed since Aug last year, or maybe a little sooner.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

If we are told there is a new "VOD fee" to be added to the 501 / 508, I hope that we have the ability to opt-out. And the naming sure is bogus - I have to pay $4.99/mo. for the ability to purchase VOD movies, which by the way cost more than standard PPV and only stay on your hard drive for 24 hours. What a deal. 

Since the 501/ 508 / 721 installed base is small and declining, I'm not sure it is worth the bother for Dish to start charging an added fee on these receivers at this point.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

jrbdmb said:


> Since the 501/ 508 / 721 installed base is small and declining, I'm not sure it is worth the bother for Dish ...


I think the 508's number in the millions according to one tech I talked to in tech ops.


----------

